# is this a rhom



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i no its a serra but is it a rhom?? i dont think you can see it but his tail has a black line on the end
View attachment 87374
View attachment 87377
View attachment 87376


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

?????????


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

BUMP cummon people


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

bump


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

im guessing rhom.
My other guess would be sanchezi.
But im 95 percent sure its a rhom


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i say rhom


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thnax


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

rocker said:


> im guessing rhom.
> My other guess would be sanchezi.
> But im 95 percent sure its a rhom


its not a sanchezi don't let that red fool you. i think it's a rhom.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I am not positive but it could be a compressus. The spotting looks irregualr and a couple of them look to be elongated.

What size is the fish?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

2.5 inch


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

very hard to determine at this size imo weather its sanchezi or rhom or comp even....... compressus spots dont turn into bars usually around 4 inch mark......... and keep and eye on the red if its get to cover more area its gonna be a sanchezi.

could also be a rhom tho

im going out on a limb against the crowd and ill go with sanchezi even tho im 50/50 rhom and sanchezi at the size of the fish


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> very hard to determine at this size imo weather its sanchezi or rhom or comp even....... compressus spots dont turn into bars usually around 4 inch mark......... and keep and eye on the red if its get to cover more area its gonna be a sanchezi.
> 
> could also be a rhom tho
> 
> im going out on a limb against the crowd and ill go with sanchezi even tho im 50/50 rhom and sanchezi at the size of the fish


the red is going away its only when he is stressed


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

now that u say that im sure its a rhom lol...........


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yahh its wird you would think when he is stressed he would loose his color but it almost goes away completly when he is feed and very non stressed, and the red is only on the gill plate. it cant be a compressus becuse the spots are to big on a comp the spots are tiny but bar ish these are like circles. what is a sanchezi there is no info page on them


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thick faint black line starting to show (look close or open it on paint and zoom)at the front and rear of his tail in about a month i will update when he is settled in his 45gallon (long) he is in a 10 gallon for now


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

:nod:


piranha_guy_dan said:


> very hard to determine at this size imo weather its sanchezi or rhom or comp even....... compressus spots dont turn into bars usually around 4 inch mark......... and keep and eye on the red if its get to cover more area its gonna be a sanchezi.
> 
> could also be a rhom tho
> 
> im going out on a limb against the crowd and ill go with sanchezi even tho im 50/50 rhom and sanchezi at the size of the fish


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

im just going to wait it out if it isnt a rhom then i will just buy a big ass rhom then i will know forshur


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

rhombeus


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think he is too small to get a positive ID on. I would guess he is either rhom or compressus.


----------



## ryalan (Jul 19, 2005)

I am almost sure is a rhomb too....need a little more time so see if the red goes out..
There is the remote posibility could be S. sanchezi from Nanay river, like in the pic, 4.5"... they look much similar to rhombs....
The S. sanchezi from Amazon river are the ones lookign purple

Best regards

Raul


----------

